# Ego One 2200 maH battery (Black)



## Franky (28/5/15)

Hi vendors, 
do any of you have this or plan to order this in the near future?


----------



## Derick (28/5/15)

Franky said:


> Hi vendors,
> do any of you have this or plan to order this in the near future?



We've got silver ones on the way - but not black ones

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Franky (28/5/15)

Derick said:


> We've got silver ones on the way - but not black ones


The reason I ask is that I bought a black starter kit yesterday (knowing full well silver would be the predominantly available colour but hoping that some vendors would bring in the black ones)


----------



## Derick (28/5/15)

Franky said:


> The reason I ask is that I bought a black starter kit yesterday (knowing full well silver would be the predominantly available colour but hoping that some vendors would bring in the black ones)


Yeah the problem with bringing in coloured ones is that you are now hoping someone will like that colour - its happened to us before that we brought in a variety of colours, then the silver would sell out quickly, and the rest would just sit there 

So it is a tough call for us to make, but I have seen a couple of mentions of the black one - so it might be worth brining in that colour at least - it all depends on how long these will keep on selling, or when the next big thing will come out that puts this one to shame again

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Franky (28/5/15)

Derick said:


> Yeah the problem with bringing in coloured ones is that you are now hoping someone will like that colour - its happened to us before that we brought in a variety of colours, then the silver would sell out quickly, and the rest would just sit there
> 
> So it is a tough call for us to make, but I have seen a couple of mentions of the black one - so it might be worth brining in that colour at least - it all depends on how long these will keep on selling, or when the next big thing will come out that puts this one to shame again


That's where these new wraps come in that I've been seeing for the last 2 days...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

